# Furacão FRED (Atlântico 2009 #6)



## Rog (8 Set 2009 às 10:24)

Da depressão tropical n.º 7, formou-se a Tempestade Tropical Fred a Sudoeste de Cabo Verde.

A previsão do NHC indica que possa chegar a Furacão dentro de um a dois dias, e ao fim de 5 dias poderá tomar o trajecto para Oeste, se afastando da possibilidade de passar perto dos Açores.





Aviso público n.3


> ...FRED STRENGTHENING OVER THE FAR EASTERN TROPICAL ATLANTIC...
> 
> AT 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM FRED WAS
> LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 11.8 NORTH...LONGITUDE 27.3 WEST OR ABOUT 285
> ...


----------



## vegastar (8 Set 2009 às 12:27)

Segundo esta imagem de micro-ondas, já se está a formar um eyewall:


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2009 às 13:05)

vegastar disse:


> Segundo esta imagem de micro-ondas, já se está a formar um eyewall:



Interessante, deve ter sido por isso que o NHC aumentou a previsão para furacão. Mas entretanto desde aí parece estar a enfraquecer um pouco com a convecção a ser menos profunda.


----------



## vegastar (8 Set 2009 às 14:19)

Vince disse:


> Interessante, deve ter sido por isso que o NHC aumentou a previsão para furacão. Mas entretanto desde aí parece estar a enfraquecer um pouco com a convecção a ser menos profunda.



Talvez seja ar seco (menos húmido) que tenha entrado na circulação. No entanto na imagem visível dá para "imaginar" o futuro olho a aparecer:


----------



## Chingula (8 Set 2009 às 17:43)

Rog disse:


> Da depressão tropical n.º 7, formou-se a Tempestade Tropical Fred a Sudoeste de Cabo Verde.
> 
> A previsão do NHC indica que possa chegar a Furacão dentro de um a dois dias, e ao fim de 5 dias poderá tomar o trajecto para Oeste, se afastando da possibilidade de passar perto dos Açores.
> 
> ...



A possibilidade de afectar os Açores é muito grande, pelo tipo de trajecto que tem tido. 
Se na fase de deslocação para NW passar a leste das Bermudas...é quase certo que afectará o Arquipélago dos Açores, na sua fase terminal...cá estaremos com atenção, pois pode reflectir-se apenas em precipitações intensas ou temporal no mar do Arquipélago...
Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2009 às 18:45)

Chingula disse:


> A possibilidade de afectar os Açores é muito grande, pelo tipo de trajecto que tem tido.



Muito grande tenho dúvidas. Para chegar aos Açores vai ter que penar bastante. 

O primeiro grande desafio será já nos próximos dias. Exemplificando, nesta animação coloquei o trajecto previsto e a temperatura da água. 






Fred dirige-se para uma zona um pouco mais fria, dos 29ºC actuais para 27ºC. O calor em profundidade também será menor. A leste do trajecto também tem uma zona de ar estável, vê-se pelo tipo de nuvens baixas a norte do Fred. 

Se o Fred sobreviver a esta zona daqui a uns dias e depois andar um pouco para noroeste regressando a água mais quente, a partir daí talvez possa ser interessante de seguir mas falar de Açores a tal distância temporal e espacial é para já especular. Terá que vencer esta primeira etapa difícil. Se se intensificar razoavelmente hoje e amanhã será mais fácil sobreviver a essa travessia/zona menos favorável.


----------



## criz0r (8 Set 2009 às 20:04)

Concordo com o Vince, até o Fred chegar aos Açores "se" chegar vai ter de comer muito bife e o mais provável é chegar lá como depressão extra tropical mas de qualquer maneira a Natureza prega muitas partidas portanto acompanhemos com atenção este Fred.


----------



## Chingula (8 Set 2009 às 20:11)

Vince disse:


> Muito grande tenho dúvidas. Para chegar aos Açores vai ter que penar bastante.
> 
> O primeiro grande desafio será já nos próximos dias. Exemplificando, nesta animação coloquei o trajecto previsto e a temperatura da água.
> 
> ...



É verdade que a distância temporal é grande e muita coisa pode acontecer entretanto...mas fixei-me, de certa maneira de forma simplista, no facto da trajectória prevista, apontar para recurvar para leste antes da Bermuda...e esse facto corresponder a uma certa "climatologia" de afectação dos Açores (assim como a Europa Ocidental) de rescaldos de Perturbações Tropicais (já em fase extra-tropical) por vezes, com consequências gravosas.
Quanto ao valor da temperatura superficial do Oceano, sendo um factor muito importante, parece-me que as trajectórias propostas (NOAA) não configurem a passagem por águas suficientemente frias, para grandes atenuações. É apenas uma opinião.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (8 Set 2009 às 22:33)

na minha humilde opinião, esta tempestade não chegará aos Açores com caracteristicas tropicais, no máximo dos máximos (se vier em direcção aos Açores será uma depresão igual a tantas que passam por esta época por aqui.

para que esta depressão chegasse aos Açores teria que ir "apanhar" aguas mais quentes às bermudas ou caraibas, para depois deslocar para a nossa zona sobforma de tempestade tropical, mas isto é um filme muito grande....
o melhor é não alarmar muito, pois se os jornalistas sonham amanhã estou todos nos Açores à espera do furacão


----------



## Hazores (8 Set 2009 às 22:53)

estive a ver um pouco do historial dos furações que se aproximaram ou passaram pelos açores desde 1995 até 2008 e verifiquei que apenas um furacão o Felix no ano de 2001 teve origem em águas proximas de cabo verde tal como o Fred, contudo este não chegou às ilhas, ficando-se pelo atlantico.

em 1998, jenna, que passou nos açores como depressão extratropical teve origem mais a sul em àguas mais quentes de onde o fred se formou. 

contudo, ambos deslocam-se mais a ocidente, para encontrarem àguas mais quentes para posteriormente dirigir-se aos açores.

mas isto são apenas dados históricos, que em metereologia vale o que vale, porém deixo aqui estes curiosidades


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2009 às 07:44)

Fred já é Furacão, o 2º desta temporada no Atlântico.
Previsões apontam para que se mantenha em categoria 1, talvez possa chegar a 2, mas está previsto que comece a enfraquecer a partir de sexta-feira até se tornar apenas uma depressão no Domingo.


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2009 às 09:05)

A ver se se aguenta até meio do Oceano mas duvido..


----------



## vegastar (9 Set 2009 às 11:08)

Já tem a categoria 2, 90kts (165km/h) de ventos máximos (média de 1 minuto) segundo o NHC.

É um sistema muito bonito:


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2009 às 11:22)

Impressionante o seu desenvolvimento em tão pouco tempo.


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2009 às 12:37)

criz0r disse:


> Impressionante o seu desenvolvimento em tão pouco tempo.



quanto mais se desenvolver agora, mais tem de hipoteses de chegar aos açores...


----------



## Rog (9 Set 2009 às 14:03)

O furacão continua a se intensificar, e às 12h(UTC) já apresentava uma pressão atmosférica de 959mb. 
A posição às 11h45 (UTC) 


> 09/1145 UTC 13.5N 32.1W T5.5/5.5 FRED


indicam uma intensidade corrente de 5,5, que equivale a 117mph, (cat. 3).


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 15:13)

Está fantástico o aspecto! Muito bonito! 
Em relação ao seu possível trajecto até aos Açores, e além do já "pormenor" de sobreviver a águas menos quentes e a wind-shear, há que logo ver as peças sinópticas à media latitude, e para já também não ajudam muito..

Provavelmente, pelo campo da pressão modelado para já pelos modelos, e pela força do Anticiclone dos Açores e a sua posição, o sistema quando estiver relativamente próximo será forçado a virar de novo para NW na circulação imposta pelo Anticiclone.. Portanto desviando dos Açores...
Mas ainda falta.. Só no f-d-s se verá isso melhor..


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (9 Set 2009 às 15:50)

Hazores disse:


> na minha humilde opinião, esta tempestade não chegará aos Açores com caracteristicas tropicais, no máximo dos máximos (se vier em direcção aos Açores será uma depresão igual a tantas que passam por esta época por aqui.
> 
> para que esta depressão chegasse aos Açores teria que ir "apanhar" aguas mais quentes às bermudas ou caraibas, para depois deslocar para a nossa zona sobforma de tempestade tropical, mas isto é um filme muito grande....
> o melhor é não alarmar muito, pois se os jornalistas sonham amanhã estou todos nos Açores à espera do furacão



Em 1 lugar em meteorologia não se podem fazer previsões exactas, logo é apenas a tua opinião certo?

Olha o caso do Gordon há anos atrás em que no princípio foi uma loucura com previsões que iria passar em cheio pelas ilhas ocidentais e depois as centrais, quando no fim se deu o que todos menos esperavam: O furacão passou a meio canal entre São Miguel e Santa Maria acabando por influenciar mais Santa Maria causando derrocadas e alguns prejuízos em casas...

A natureza prega por vezes muitas partidas. Não se pode dizer que vai acontecer isto, isso ou aquilo...

O que é certo é que neste momento o Fred é já um furacão de categoria 3 e se se aguentar muito provavelmente chegará aos Açores, mas prognósticos só no fim do jogo porque palpites nesta altura do campeonato não valem nada!


----------



## Hazores (9 Set 2009 às 16:25)

Embora seja muito amador nestas coisas da metereologia, contudona minha opinião continuo a dizer que este furacão não atingirá os Açores.
pois segundo as previsões ele irá enfraquecer, embora, actualmente ele esteja muito organizado, sendo já um F3. 
segundo o modelo abaixo, este vai ter tendencia a deslocar-se para oeste desviando a sua rota para outras latitudes.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (9 Set 2009 às 16:35)

Como tudizes, são apenas previsões e não certezas!

O anticiclone neste momento está um pouco fraco e até ao fim de semana o que se crê é que ele irá ter um momento de fraqueza o que poderá ser caminho aberto para uma alteração da rota do mesmo ciclone.

Mas como já disse não cantemos vitória ou derrota porque em meteorologia tudo vale e como já disse prognósticos só mesmo no fim.

Prova que neste momento o nosso Anticiclone anda fraco é o facto de estarmos a ser neste momento atingidos por uma ondulação frontal que pormenores à parte, já não era sem tempo de termos chuva...


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2009 às 18:10)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Em 1 lugar em meteorologia não se podem fazer previsões exactas, logo é apenas a tua opinião certo?



O Hazores até começou o post dele com "na minha humilde opinião" .... 

E quanto a mim disse coisas bem acertadas de quem foi para além de um mero palpite. Não é habitual uma rota destas um ciclone desenvolver-se ou manter-se muito, convém dar uma volta um pouco mais "alargada" por Oeste para apanhar água mais quente. 

Numa pesquisa que fiz, desde 1920, só uma vez um ciclone tropical teve uma rota próxima da prevista para o Fred daqui a  dias e que passasse posteriormente a pelo menos 150 milhas da Ilha do Pico. 







A única excepção foi o Furacão Ivan (Cat 1)  em 1998, numa semana infernal em que estavam 4 ciclones tropicais em simultâneo no Atlântico no dia 26 de Setembro de 1998: Georges, Ivan, Karl e Jeanne.
O Ivan só se tornou Furacão bem mais tarde que o Fred, passando depois a norte dos Açores como Cat1 onde baixou para Tempestade Tropical.







Outro mapa, todos os ciclones tropicais que passaram a pelo menos 100 milhas da posição prevista para o Fred para daqui a 120 horas. 







Regressando ao Fred, ainda tem o pior pedaço pela frente, a partir de amanhã vamos ver como evolui. Além da água mais fria e atmosfera mais estável, também está previsto o aumento do windshear. E a previsão é a de que morra devido a um cavado em altura no meio do Atlântico. O facto de ser já Cat3 deverá ajudar a aguentar melhor a água menos quente e o ar estável, pois estes ciclones muito potentes muitas vezes quase que criam o seu próprio ambiente que lhes permita sobreviver algum tempo até regressar a um ambiente mais favorável. Mas o windshear do cavado, esse poderá ser fatal.

Para já o Fred já bateu um registo histórico, é o Furacão mais intenso registado tão a Leste. Se não me engano, o ano passado foi também batido um registo deste género, penso que a formação de uma Tempestade Tropical mais a leste, mas depois confirmo.
Tal como o NHC ressalva, e já várias vezes ditas por aqui, registos históricos anteriores à era dos satélites (anos 60/70 século XX) podem ser bastante deficientes, e esta é uma das zonas mais problemáticas quanto a isso.



> IT IS QUITE UNUSUAL TO HAVE SUCH A POWERFUL SYSTEM SO FAR EAST IN
> THE BASIN AND FRED IS ONLY THE THIRD MAJOR HURRICANE NOTED EAST OF
> 35W IN THE TROPICAL ATLANTIC OCEAN...AND THE STRONGEST HURRICANE SO
> FAR SOUTH AND EAST IN OUR DATA RECORD.  THIS TYPE OF SYSTEM...
> ...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (9 Set 2009 às 18:30)

Ainda é muito prematuro para se darem palpites ou estimativas.
Não é o facto de os Açores terem àguas oceânicas relativamente mais frias e atmosfera mais estável (diga-se no Verão), que irão servir de obstáculo à passagem desses mesmos sistemas por aqui na região açorense. Antes pelo contrário! Muitos acabam por chegar cá já como meras tempestades tropicais ou depressões extra-tropicais, o que mesmo assim já causa uma forte instabilidade. Contudo também há casos em que ciclones tropicais ao se aproximarem dos Açores inexplicavelmente ganham força. Lembro-me do Bonnie e do Charley em 1991 se não estou em erro e muito mais recentemente o Furacão Gordon que ao se aproximar da região dos Açores passou de escala 1 para escala 2, vindo sómente a converter-se numa depressão extra-tropical depois de ter passado os Açores. Ninguém diz que eles cheguem cá com categoria 3 ou 4, mas que podem muito bem chegar cá em categoria de FURACÃO, que não haja dúvidas algumas em relação a isso. Os dados neste momento estão lançados. Furacão, Tempestade Tropical ou Ciclone Extra-Tropical tudo é possível.

Lembram-se por exemplo do Furacão Vince? Foi um caso isolado por exemplo.

Portanto creio que palpites não serão a melhor coisa a fazer neste momento.

Vamos a aguardar e seguir o seu movimento porque tudo pode acontecer. Até lá está tudo em aberto!


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2009 às 19:03)

Algumas imagens do Fred:

*Hoje às 12:55z*







*Animação *


----------



## Hazores (10 Set 2009 às 00:43)

apesar de ser, ainda, o furacão com categoria mais elevada nesta época, as espectativas estão a ficar reduzidas, segundo o NHC, este deverá perde a sua intensidade nas proximas 48h, e com o deslocamento que ele está a levar N-NW é provável que se dissipe no meio do Atlântico.

e isto não são palpites! são previsões


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2009 às 14:29)

O Fred não deverá chegar aos Açores de forma nenhuma, já que as previsões parecem indicar que se irá dissipar no meio do Atlântico. 

Hoje já enfraqueceu para categoria 2 e deverá continuar a enfraquecer significativamente...

Não percebo porque alguns membros açorianos gostariam de ver um furacão à porta de casa quando isso só iria trazer destruição com elevados prejuisos e até possivelmente vitimas mortais


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2009 às 15:34)

Era muito difícil este Furacão chegar aos Açores tal como tinha dito há uns dias, teria de dar uma voltinha ali ao Atlântico como o Gordon e ai assim poderia lá passar mas são situações um pouco " raras ".


----------



## Chingula (10 Set 2009 às 18:41)

Vince disse:


> O Hazores até começou o post dele com "na minha humilde opinião" ....
> 
> E quanto a mim disse coisas bem acertadas de quem foi para além de um mero palpite. Não é habitual uma rota destas um ciclone desenvolver-se ou manter-se muito, convém dar uma volta um pouco mais "alargada" por Oeste para apanhar água mais quente.
> 
> ...



Como mera curiosidade, tenho registo que no ano de 1976...os Açores foram afectados por 4 perturbações tropicais (evolução em fase de enfraquecimento de Furacão e/ou Tempestade tropical):
Anna - Afectou o Arquipélago de 31 de Julho até 6 de Agosto
Emmy - Afectou o Grupo Central dos Açores, de 2 de Setembro a 5 de Setembro
Frances - De 4 para 5 de Setembro, passou entre os Grupos Ocidental e Central
Glória - Passou próximo do Grupo Ocidental em 4 de Outubro

Sobre o Fred não tenho nada a acrescentar aos comentários sempre pertinentes de Vince.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2009 às 11:37)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> em meterologia de nada serve dar palpites para o ar, até porque as previsões geralmente nunca são acertadas a 100% logo são previsões



Previsões tem sempre incerteza a mais do que 3, 4 ou 5 dias, incertezas especialmente agravadas em zonas remotas do Atlântico sem observações e sem voos de reconhecimento. Ninguém duvida disso, mas por favor, não chame "palpites para o ar" às previsões oficiais de um organismo como o NHC pois só por desconhecimento pode afirmar tal coisa.


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2009 às 11:37)

Furacão Fred  como previsto tem vindo a degradar-se desde ontem, sendo agora um Furacão categoria 1, estimativa eventualmente optimista. Estruturalmente já são visíveis muitos problemas contudo o centro ainda permanece intacto com a convecção ainda sobre ele, o que é sempre um dado importante indiciador de resistência, mas ao longo do dia passado o máximo diurno da convecção e com o windshear a fazer-se notar mais durante o dia, isso poderá mudar.






A leste do Fred está o cavado em altura (um TUTT, tropical upper tropospheric trough) referido há dias que tem gerado windshear de SW já desde ontem. Este cavado em altura vai acabar por dissipar em 2 dias mas deverá ser suficiente para destruir o Fred via windshear. A sinóptica também vai obrigar o Fred a manter-se quase estacionário hoje e amanhã o que traz também problemas adicionais com a água que arrefece mais nessas circunstâncias (cobertura de nuvens e upwelling gerado pelo sistema).











O que sobrar do Fred à partida pouco mais será que uma baixa pressão com LLC e alguma instabilidade desacoplada que seguirá para Oeste/oeste-noroeste e já não para norte/noroeste como previsto há dias atrás, primeiro porque serão restos fracos que seguirão um fluxo de leste à superfície e segundo porque também há uma crista de anticiclone prevista para se expandir a N/NE do sistema daqui a dias, e aqui já houve uma mudança de médio prazo nos modelos ao que mostravam há dias atrás.

Resta dizer que há sempre alguma hipótese/surpresa do Fred sobreviver em condições mínimas ao "apocalipse" do cavado dado que este também tem morte anunciada, e ter mais tarde uma 2ª vida em ambiente mais favorável a Oeste (água mais quente e anticiclone em altura), mas para já nada indica que tal possa acontecer.


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2009 às 18:11)

Vou deixar aqui o ultimo aviso do NHC



> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 111434
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Hazores (11 Set 2009 às 19:44)

Vince disse:


> Previsões tem sempre incerteza a mais do que 3, 4 ou 5 dias, incertezas especialmente agravadas em zonas remotas do Atlântico sem observações e sem voos de reconhecimento. *Ninguém duvida disso, mas por favor, não chame "palpites para o ar" às previsões oficiais de um organismo como o NHC pois só por desconhecimento pode afirmar tal coisa*.



esses "gajos" que trabalham para o NHC, deviam de jogar no euromilhoões, pois os palpites deles por norma acontecem na realidade

on-toppic: tal como era previsto o "Fred" está a dar as últimas. Felizmente, este ano, pelo menos até agora, o furacão que atingiu a categoria mais elevada, F3 , não afectou qualquer região e por consequência não provocou qualquer tipo de dano.


----------

